# KaZaaLite V2 opinions ?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi not yet got round to updating KaZaaLite to the new version as yet, just wondered is it worth it just yet? Any problems? 

THX !!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Joe!

I just installed Kazaa Lite 2 today It's the first time so I can't compare it to earlier versions. But here are my comments on it---> http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=78512&pagenumber=3

~Jim


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Pyritechips !!


----------

